# Need Simple Tally 7.2 Tutorial



## dikudik (Dec 10, 2005)

hi, can any body guide me for simple tutorial for tally7.2 step by step

if any one know let me know

thanks in advance


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 10, 2005)

post ur request here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16846&start=140


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 10, 2005)

I also need a tutorial for tally7.2.anyone??????


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 10, 2005)

Never came up with a ebook or tutorial on Tally but if you are seriously considering learning Tally a few small sessions with someone knowing it well are enough. Moreover I have seen Learn Tally 7.2 books in bookstores in Mumbai so that would be an option too if you can contact your nearest book seller.


----------

